# "Tough lighter"



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I was at the house so I figured I would make a quick video. Well this lighter was tough  nah it's just the first two shots were high shots. All fun. thanks for watching. 




http://youtu.be/grAI6u5hmf4





Have a great night everyone. 
Chris


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice shooting.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing makes fun to see how you shoot 
Cheers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Put a candle behind the lighter.

View attachment 61149


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Chris....great shooting! Love the videos.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, nice shooting!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the nice comments


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Third time's the charm! Good shooting, 3 hits in 4 shots!


----------

